# Lorenzo Insigne



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2012)

​Per me questo può diventare davvero forte. Vediamo cosa farà quest'anno a Napoli!


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2012)

A me è sempre piaciuto molto.


----------



## Liuke (30 Agosto 2012)

per me è un giocatorone ma nn è adatto alla seria a...in liga sarebbe assurdo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

forte, se continua così già quest'anno sarà più forte del Pocho


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2012)

vediamo cosa combina al Napoli. Sicuramente sono quei giocatori su cui puoi e devi investire.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Talento indiscutibile. Vediamo come si comporta in serie A, tutt'altra cosa rispetto alla B. Sicuramente è uno dei giovani italiani più interessanti.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Comunque, rispetto a Lavezzi, sa calciare in porta.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Rispetto a Lavezzi può diventare più forte secondo me. Perchè vede molto di più la porta e per un attaccante, anche se esterno, è importante.

Però dire che ad oggi è più forte e sarà più decisivo del pocho io direi di no. Le doti atletiche, di sacrificio, di creare la superiorità numerica, di fare assist dell'argentino non sono paragonabili. Nel gioco Napoli sopratutto. 

Certo con il tempo ha la capacità per superarlo. Napoli dovrà aver pazienza.


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2012)

Se ne avrà la possibilità dimostrerà già in questo campionato di poter diventare fortissimo. Spero che releghi Pandev in panchina.


----------



## Heisenberg (31 Agosto 2012)

Si deve rompere entrambe le rotule.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2012)

Abbiamo una generazione di giovani attaccanti davvero bravi (Insigne, Immobile, El Shaarawi, Destro, Balotelli, Borini...), speriamo spuntino anche difensori 

Insigne spero abbia spazio, perché può diventare un gran giocatore. Ha colpi da fantascienza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una generazione di giovani attaccanti davvero bravi (Insigne, Immobile, El Shaarawi, Destro, Balotelli, Borini...), speriamo spuntino anche difensori
> 
> Insigne spero abbia spazio, perché può diventare un gran giocatore. Ha colpi da fantascienza.



già davanti in futuro siamo messi bene, il problema è la difesa


----------



## prd7 (31 Agosto 2012)

E' un gran talento, serie b o serie a, i suoi colpi sono universali. Speriamo il Napoli creda e abbia fiducia in lui.


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me il Napoli dando via Lavezzi e puntando su di luinon ci ha perso molto, anzi...


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Invece ad oggi, secondo me, ci ha perso tanto. Nel futuro probabilmente no, ma servirà pazienza.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me Insigne, può diventare anche meglio di Lavezzi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

intanto verrà convocato nella nazionale maggiore per la prossima amichevole, el shaarawy invece tornerà nell'under 21


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> intanto verrà convocato nella nazionale maggiore per la prossima amichevole, el shaarawy invece tornerà nell'under 21



come è giusto che sia...insigne e il faraone sono di due categorie diverse.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> intanto verrà convocato nella nazionale maggiore per la prossima amichevole, el shaarawy invece tornerà nell'under 21



Beh giustamente è curioso di conoscere pure lui. El Shaarawy torna giustamente in under 21.


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Insigne è un gran sostituto di Lavezzi, ha le stesse caratteristiche del Pocho  Mi piacerebbe soprattutto in nazionale grande


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Lavezzi e Insigne sono 2 giocatori diversi,in quanto Lorenzino è piu' attaccante mentre Ezequiel piu' assist-man ed è capace di spaccare maggiormente una partita!


----------



## Prinz (2 Settembre 2012)

preoccupantemente forte


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Settembre 2012)

il ragazzo ha nelle corde dei numeri spaventosi.Prevedo fotterà il posto a cassano in vista dei mondiali del 2014


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

glielo sta fottendo già adesso figuriamoci nel 2014, credo che l'italia abbia intenzione di giocare col 4-3-3 con due ali larghe per questo la convocazione di insigne e per questo anche torna di moda il centravanti d'area di rigore, infatti vengono convocati pazzini destro e osvaldo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Ieri non ha fatto benissimo,pero' ha delle grandi qualita'.Puo' divenire uno dei cardini di nazionale e Napoli!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2012)

anche ieri ha fatto un numeraccio scartando 2 avversari...


----------



## peppe75 (16 Settembre 2012)

è un vero e proprio predestinato....è velocissimo e super tecnico....è anche meglio di Lavezzi!


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Settembre 2012)

E' semplicemente fantastico. Quando gioca non vedo l'ora che tocchi palla perchè può in qualsiasi momento inventare o fare qualcosa di bello da vedere. Dalle generazioni '92-'93 stanno venendo su gran bei giocatorini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

Insigne >>>> El Shaarawy
Purtroppo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Settembre 2012)

diventerà un fenomeno e ogni giorno ne sono più convinto


----------



## Prinz (17 Settembre 2012)

purtroppo è molto molto forte. E mi pare anche uno con la testa ben salda sulle spalle, a differenza di El Sha


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Settembre 2012)

Comunque mi hanno detto che il fratellino più piccolo, che gioca nella primavera, è potenzialmente anche più forte di lui


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Settembre 2012)

del fratello ho visto qualche partita lo scorso anno perchè col napoli ci giocava un mio compaesano, cmq mi pare sia andato in prestito


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> purtroppo è molto molto forte. E mi pare anche uno con la testa ben salda sulle spalle, a differenza di El Sha



Vabbè uno gioca in una squadra rodata, l'altro gioca in una squadra senza capo ne coda. Uno c'ha un allenatore che negli anni ha dimostrato di esser bravissimo, l'altro con uno che da anni non ha cavato fuori niente da nessuno. 

Poi chi lo sa chi farà una grande carriera o chi no, ma ad oggi fare un paragone del genere non ci sono nemmeno i presupposti.


----------



## Heisenberg (17 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Insigne >>>> El Shaarawy
> Purtroppo.



Per ora insigne in serie A ha ancora tutto da dimostrare. Idem el sharaawy.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè uno gioca in una squadra rodata, l'altro gioca in una squadra senza capo ne coda. Uno c'ha un allenatore che negli anni ha dimostrato di esser bravissimo, l'altro con uno che da anni non ha cavato fuori niente da nessuno.
> 
> Poi chi lo sa chi farà una grande carriera o chi no, ma ad oggi fare un paragone del genere non ci sono nemmeno i presupposti.



Esattamente,l'ambiente dove gioca conta tantissimo. Ieri praticamente il napoli contro il parma ogni contropiede era un occasione da gol, quando sei in una squadra del genere tutto è più facile. Da noi invece manco c'è organizzazione di gioco minima..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2012)

può diventare veramente molto forte


----------



## Prinz (17 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè uno gioca in una squadra rodata, l'altro gioca in una squadra senza capo ne coda. Uno c'ha un allenatore che negli anni ha dimostrato di esser bravissimo, l'altro con uno che da anni non ha cavato fuori niente da nessuno.
> 
> Poi chi lo sa chi farà una grande carriera o chi no, ma ad oggi fare un paragone del genere non ci sono nemmeno i presupposti.



la penso come te, io mi riferivo all'aspetto puramente psicologico, in termini di saldezza mentale ed umiltà, sotto questo profilo Insigne mi ha lasciato un'ottima impressione


----------



## DannySa (17 Settembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> del fratello ho visto qualche partita lo scorso anno perchè col napoli ci giocava un mio compaesano, cmq mi pare sia andato in prestito



Il fratello non gioca anche lui nella primavera del Napoli? se ne parla bene..


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Per ora insigne in serie A ha ancora tutto da dimostrare. Idem el sharaawy.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


E poi non è colpa dell'allenatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2012)

Tra Insigne e Pandev, il Napoli, ha messo molto più che una pezza all'addio di Lavezzi.
E pare che ne abbiano tratto giovamento anche da un punto di vista del gioco, a differenza nostra(Milan senza Ibra sei più bello).


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

Questo è forte. Il Napoli ha fatto un affarone.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> la penso come te, io mi riferivo all'aspetto puramente psicologico, in termini di saldezza mentale ed umiltà, sotto questo profilo Insigne mi ha lasciato un'ottima impressione



Ma El Shaarawy ha dimostrato fin dal primo giorno di Milan di avere la giusta personalità per giocare nel Milan. Poi tutto questo essersi montato la testa io non capisco in base a cosa venga detto. Perchè ha i capelli strani? Si rifà le sopracciglia? A 20 anni come ogni ragazzo cerca ragazze su FB? Non mi sembrano motivi per dire che si è montato la testa, affatto.


----------



## Prinz (17 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma El Shaarawy ha dimostrato fin dal primo giorno di Milan di avere la giusta personalità per giocare nel Milan. Poi tutto questo essersi montato la testa io non capisco in base a cosa venga detto. Perchè ha i capelli strani? Si rifà le sopracciglia? A 20 anni come ogni ragazzo cerca ragazze su FB? Non mi sembrano motivi per dire che si è montato la testa, affatto.



mi riferisco in particolar modo alle dichiarazioni di Gattuso, che ha fatto esplicitamente riferimento a lui. Ma comunque io sono un suo fan, sia chiaro, per me ha solo bisogno di un tecnico che lo metta a fuoco tatticamente e mentalmente


----------



## Vinz (17 Settembre 2012)

El Montato ad Insigne gli lucida gli scarpini


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> El Montato ad Insigne gli lucida gli scarpini



A Napoli si segavano per Quagliarella.


----------



## Vinz (17 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> A Napoli si segavano per Quagliarella.



Che aveva 26 anni. Insigne ne ha 5 in meno ed ha molti più colpi di Quaglia.


----------



## Albijol (17 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma El Shaarawy ha dimostrato fin dal primo giorno di Milan di avere la giusta personalità per giocare nel Milan.



La personalità forse. La qualità tecnica proprio no.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Settembre 2012)

Addio, El Shaarawy dopo 1 anno è già considerato una *****. LOL


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Addio, El Shaarawy dopo 1 anno è già considerato una *****. LOL



Assolutamente no,ma Insigne per me è molto più forte.


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il fratello non gioca anche lui nella primavera del Napoli? se ne parla bene..



si lo scorso anno, quest'anno mi sa che è andato in prestito ma non sono sicuro


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Che aveva 26 anni. Insigne ne ha 5 in meno ed ha molti più colpi di Quaglia.



Era solo per dire che ha giocato due partite per dio, già viene consacrato come fenomeno. 

Quagliarella quando arrivò erano tutti esaltati, dopo una stagione si diceva che da napoletano non reggeva le aspettative e pressioni di casa. 

Ecco perchè dico, calma.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Addio, El Shaarawy dopo 1 anno è già considerato una *****. LOL



infatti, se Insigne adesso fa qualche partitaccia molti cambieranno idea pure su di lui...


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Insigne sta per diventare baba'


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Insigne vale 100 Faraoni.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Ottobre 2012)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Insigne vale 100 Faraoni.


Beh ora nessuno dice più queste cose?

Il faraone sta giocando da solo nella squadre di pippe in cui si ritrova. i 7 punti sono di El shaarawy, non del Milan


----------



## aklos (27 Ottobre 2012)

il faraone sta stupendo
insigne è gestito MALISSIMO da mazzarri


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2012)

aklos ha scritto:


> il faraone sta stupendo
> insigne è gestito MALISSIMO da mazzarri



Non è che è gestito malissimo, è che davanti a lui ci sono Cavani e Pandev che sono a mio avviso di un altro pianeta. Insigne ha indubbiamente talento, ma deve crescere ancora tanto.


----------



## vota DC (20 Novembre 2012)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Insigne vale 100 Faraoni.



No link esterni


----------



## O Animal (2 Settembre 2013)

Ma lui e Verratti che lingua parlano? Non male come inizio campionato comunque...


----------



## Doctore (6 Settembre 2013)

Insigne non mi ha mai entusiasmato...mi pare fumoso.
Magari quest anno fa il botto eh.


----------



## Gollume (6 Settembre 2013)

Fa ancora troppi pochi gol.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Fa ancora troppi pochi gol.



se comincia a segnare è finita...Elsha, Insigne e Balo come Del Piero, Totti e Vieri...ora bannatemi


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Settembre 2013)

Bravo è bravo, ma ancora dei limiti. Non so se abbia la stoffa del campione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se comincia a segnare è finita...*Elsha, Insigne e Balo come Del Piero, Totti e Vieri...ora bannatemi*


Spero lo facciano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Spero lo facciano.



è stato bello conoscerti Splendidi 
cmq Insigne tecnicamente non si discute, mentalmente mi sembra più forte del Faraone, ma fa pochissimi gol...mi sembra un Lavezzi


----------



## Elshafenomeno (7 Settembre 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Fa ancora troppi pochi gol.



non è quello il suo mestiere principale, è lo stesso discorso che sto cercando di far capire anche con Elsha. Gli esterni non sono come le punte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è stato bello conoscerti Splendidi
> cmq Insigne tecnicamente non si discute, mentalmente mi sembra più forte del Faraone, ma fa pochissimi gol...*mi sembra un Lavezzi*



e ti sembra poco?? firmerei subito


----------



## Gollume (7 Settembre 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> non è quello il suo mestiere principale, è lo stesso discorso che sto cercando di far capire anche con Elsha. Gli esterni non sono come le punte.



Un attaccante, che sia ala, seconda punta, prima punta, finto delantero, trequartista mascherato e chi più ne ha più ne metta, se è forte certamente fa tanti gol. Almeno da andare in doppia cifra in Serie A, altrimenti vuol dire che sei ancora acerbo. Insigne ha talento ma non si è ancora espresso a certo livelli, ElSharaawi è davanti a lui per quanto riguarda questo aspetto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Settembre 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> non è quello il suo mestiere principale, è lo stesso discorso che sto cercando di far capire anche con Elsha. Gli esterni non sono come le punte.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



no, ma così non diventerà mai un Campione assoluto, ma un ottimo giocatore


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> non è quello il suo mestiere principale, è lo stesso discorso che sto cercando di far capire anche con Elsha. Gli esterni non sono come le punte.



hai ragione ma insgne è molto più bravo nell'uno contro uno a saltare l'uomo, ha maggiore visione di gioco e mi sebra anche più tecnico, per me elsha non deve migliorare nel far gol, in questo lui è il migliore, deve migliorare quando esce fuori dall'area di rigore, nelle giocate nella trequarti e poi deve migliorare il suo sinistro, diventerebbe molto più imprevedibile..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hai ragione ma insgne è molto più bravo nell'uno contro uno a saltare l'uomo, ha maggiore visione di gioco e mi sebra anche più tecnico, per me elsha non deve migliorare nel far gol, in questo lui è il migliore, deve migliorare quando esce fuori dall'area di rigore, nelle giocate nella trequarti e poi deve migliorare il suo sinistro, diventerebbe molto più imprevedibile..



perfetto...sulla tecnica non so chi è il migliore


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perfetto...sulla tecnica non so chi è il migliore



sinceramente neanche io, ma insigne la sfrutta meglio, el shaarawy deve migliorare, per me sarebbe capace di fare grandi cose..


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2013)

Ad oggi tra i due non c'è paragone. Per quanto critichi el shaarawy, insigne ha fatto un quinto di quello che ha fatto stephan


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ad oggi tra i due non c'è paragone. Per quanto critichi el shaarawy, insigne ha fatto un quinto di quello che ha fatto stephan



el shaarawy deve imparare a stare in campo, lui al milan ha fatto bene solo quando saltavano tutti gli schemi, quando giocavamo male, quando non eravamo squadra, lui deve impare a giocare di squadra, insigne nello stare in campo è gia un giocatore di calcio, el shaarawy un po meno, però ha delle potenzialità assurde e le deve sfruttare..


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2013)

A me pare che ad isigne riesca meglio stare in panchina che stare in campo, almeno finora


----------



## pennyhill (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> el shaarawy deve imparare a stare in campo, lui al milan ha fatto bene solo quando saltavano tutti gli schemi, quando giocavamo male, quando non eravamo squadra, lui deve impare a giocare di squadra, insigne nello stare in campo è gia un giocatore di calcio, el shaarawy un po meno, però ha delle potenzialità assurde e le deve sfruttare..



Insigne è stato due anni a lezione dal gran maestro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Insigne è stato due anni a lezione dal gran maestro.



quiesto influisce moltissimo, per gli attaccanti lui è un maestro, c'è poco da fare

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> A me pare che ad isigne riesca meglio stare in panchina che stare in campo, almeno finora



infatti nessuno ha detto che è un fenomeno fino ad ora, anche lui deve migliorare, anzi ti dico che ha più possibilità di diventare campione el shaarawy che lui, soprattuto per caratteristiche fisiche oltre che tecniche..


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2013)

Insigne tecnicamente sembra più forte, per quanto riguarda la fase realizzative El Shaarawy ha dimostrato di essere migliore. Quest'anno spero di vedere il massimo tra i due visto che c'è il mondiale, soprattutto il faraone.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2013)

Quest'anno è il suo anno... giocatore fantastico


----------



## pennyhill (15 Novembre 2013)

Premesso che il giocatore continua a piacermi molto, ma un gol su azione nelle ultime 34 partite giocate (17 da titolare) con il Napoli, è un dato che mi ha sorpreso.


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2013)

Io non riesco a capire cos'abbia di eccezionale questo ragazzo, è fumosissimo raga. Lo vedi giocare e dici si è bravo etc etc. Ma poi alla fine? Non segna mai, fa segnare poco. Boh. Gli manca sempre quel salto di qualità.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Novembre 2013)

Quest'anno boh, ha iniziato benissimo ma poi si è perso. Al momento è poco meglio di uno Giovinco qualsiasi, ma ha tutte le qualità per fare molto meglio. Dovrebbe innanzitutto imparare a centrare di più la porta.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Novembre 2013)

A me non dispiace, ma al momento mi pare più fumo che arrosto. Bravissimo sulle punizioni, ma si mangia troppi gol (penso ad esempio a quello ad un metro dalla porta con la Roma quando si era ancora sullo 0-0 se non sbaglio) e molto spesso sparisce completamente dal gioco. Ha sicuramente dimostrato di meno di El Shaarawy e ha un anno in più rispetto al Faraone e uno in meno rispetto a Balotelli.


----------



## Dexter (16 Novembre 2013)

E' il classico giocatore che a 26-27 anni inizia a combinar sfracelli...continuo a ritenerlo più talentuoso di El Shaarawy,ma il talento non sempre basta...vediamo..


----------



## Dexter (16 Novembre 2013)

Comunque il gol su punizione col Borussia,il gol molto bello con la nazionale qualche settimana fa...insomma qualcosa sta facendo vedere...poco sia chiaro,ma neanche niente..


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2013)

Si ma siamo a metà novembre ed ha fatto un gol su punizione con il club ed uno in nazionale. E' un attaccante, centrale o esterno conta poco, se sei un'attaccante e fai due gol in 3 mesi direi che ti manca qualcosa.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Novembre 2013)

Personalmente, per ora, non capisco l'entusiasmo nei confronti di questo giocatore... potrebbe essere semplicemente il nuovo Miccoli.


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2013)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Personalmente, per ora, non capisco l'entusiasmo nei confronti di questo giocatore... potrebbe essere semplicemente il nuovo Miccoli.



Fisicamente possono essere anche simili, ma tatticamente per me no. Insigne ama perdere tempo largo sulla fascia, Miccoli giocava di più in posizione centrale. Ed in ogni caso Miccoli ovunque sia andato ha sempre fatto i gol, sempre. Sto Insigne tranne in serie minori con mister Zeman che ha esaltato cani e porci vede tutto fuorchè la porta.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Novembre 2013)

E' stato sfortunato, ha preso qualche palo, ma è stato utile con assist e giocate importanti, sa stare in campo in una squadra che gioca per vincere sempre ed è utile a prescindere dalla giocata decisiva. Non penso diventerà un fenomeno, ma un ottimo giocatore sì.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2013)

Tecnicamente è molto bravo, ha dribbling e visione di gioco, però non becca la porta manco a spararlo....


----------



## tamba84 (18 Novembre 2013)

uno dei giovani, assieme a verrati e florenzi, che seguirei con molto interesse per il brasile fossi in prandelli

poi magari tanti sarebbero degni e al mondiale comunque andranno solo in 23 (io allergherei a 25, 23 per un mondiale mi sembrano pochi onestamente e comunque anche a 25 rischi di avere esclusi eccellenti) la selezione che deve fare un ct di nazionale è durissima.

poi se continuano cosi i 3 sopra ci farei più di un pensiero.


----------



## Serginho (2 Dicembre 2013)

Grande tecnica ma vede poco la porta, deve migliorare


----------



## robs91 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Anche a me sembra, sempre più, un simil-Giovinco.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

In questo momento non segnerebbe manco se la porta fosse di 39 metri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Non mi piace, non vedo margini di miglioramento, la tecnica è quella, buona ma come se ne trova in tanti altri, ottime doti atletiche, non da campione però e anche in questo caso non vedo come possa migliorare, inoltre vede pochissimo la porta, anzi, non la vede proprio, quando la centra più che altro capita per errore, tipo la punizione contro il Borussia. Un giocatore così di certo non si butta, per me però non può essere più di una buona riserva, Mertens e Callejòn dovranno essere i titolari l'anno prossimo, i quali hanno fatto vedere delle qualità sicuramente superiore a quelle del napoletano.


----------



## 2515 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Il suo problema è la fisicità. I giovani che riescono a mettersi in luce con la sua statura o sono talenti fantastici o restano eterni incompiuti, come bojan e giovinco.
Purtroppo questa non è una sua colpa, non si sceglie quanto crescere. 

In questo calcio devi avere un'ottima struttura fisica, una bella tecnica e soprattutto tanta personalità per emergere ed assicurarti un bel futuro, poi quanto bello sarà lo stabiliscono la testa e la fortuna.

Comunque rimango dell'idea che lui c'entri poco col calcio di Benitez, anche se teoricamente sarebbe l'ideale per lui quel modulo. Per me l'anno scorso quando faceva l'esterno destro d'attacco doveva continuare ad essere impiegato lì. Continuare a svariare come trequartista/seconda punta/esterno sinistro l'ha penalizzato non poco. Specie con uno come mazzarri (che basta guardare come sta riducendo kovacic). Benitez è bravo, ma Insigne ha bisogno di puntare tutto sulla velocità e la tecnica. Per caratteristiche fisiche non sarà mai in grado di farsi tutta la fascia come Elsha, né di poter rendere per 90 minuti, perché la sua struttura è contraria a questo principio, è magro di corporatura (non è tevez o rooney per dire, che sono degli arieti mancati). Lui deve essere il giocatore che incide soprattutto palla al piede e servire i compagni. Ma sotto quest'ottica giocare in ruoli diversi di continuo non è d'aiuto, deve sviluppare la visione di gioco e per farlo deve avere una posizione fissa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il suo problema è la fisicità. I giovani che riescono a mettersi in luce con la sua statura o sono talenti fantastici o restano eterni incompiuti, come bojan e giovinco.
> Purtroppo questa non è una sua colpa, non si sceglie quanto crescere.
> 
> In questo calcio devi avere un'ottima struttura fisica, una bella tecnica e soprattutto tanta personalità per emergere ed assicurarti un bel futuro, poi quanto bello sarà lo stabiliscono la testa e la fortuna.
> ...



per me gli manca l'esplosività che ha ad esempio mertens che di statura è più o meno come lui ma nelle gambe ha molta più forza


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mi piace, non vedo margini di miglioramento, la tecnica è quella, buona ma come se ne trova in tanti altri, ottime doti atletiche, non da campione però e anche in questo caso non vedo come possa migliorare, inoltre vede pochissimo la porta, anzi, non la vede proprio, quando la centra più che altro capita per errore, tipo la punizione contro il Borussia. Un giocatore così di certo non si butta, per me però non può essere più di una buona riserva, Mertens e Callejòn dovranno essere i titolari l'anno prossimo, i quali hanno fatto vedere delle qualità sicuramente superiore a quelle del napoletano.



Concordo.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

E' una buona alternativa e basta, non il campione che tanti (senza motivo) preannunciavano. Certo è che se non la butta dentro ogni tanto farà fatica a rimanere a lungo a Napoli ovviamente.


----------



## O Animal (16 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' una buona alternativa e basta, non il campione che tanti (senza motivo) preannunciavano. Certo è che se non la butta dentro ogni tanto farà fatica a rimanere a lungo a Napoli ovviamente.



L'ha messa finalmente... facendo proprio un bel gol... chissà che in ottica Mondiale trovi il passo giusto in questo girone di ritorno; il giocatore visto all'Europeo U21 sembrava un predestinato come i vari Thiago Alcantara (che anche lui al Bayern non sta ancora scrivendo la storia, 1 gol in 14 partire) e amici...


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> L'ha messa finalmente... facendo proprio un bel gol... chissà che in ottica Mondiale trovi il passo giusto in questo girone di ritorno; il giocatore visto all'Europeo U21 sembrava un predestinato come i vari Thiago Alcantara (che anche lui al Bayern non sta ancora scrivendo la storia, 1 gol in 14 partire) e amici...



Eh ma non si possono mettere a confronto per il numero di gol. Spero omestamente di non vederlo al mondiale. Ha su per giù gli stessi problemi di Stephan, solo che lui ha delle cose in meno (tipo la resistenza e la fase difensiva).


----------



## O Animal (16 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh ma non si possono mettere a confronto per il numero di gol. Spero omestamente di non vederlo al mondiale. Ha su per giù gli stessi problemi di Stephan, solo che lui ha delle cose in meno (tipo la resistenza e la fase difensiva).



Beh dai, se entra in super forma in panchina me lo porterei, come jolly per gli ultimi 20 minuti ci può stare...

Lo so che è meglio non fare confronti ma anche Thiaghino non mi sta sconvolgendo, a differenza dall'europeo dove era un marziano, e considerando la squadra in cui gioca e dai compagni che ha intorno, mi aspettavo qualcosa in più...


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh dai, se entra in super forma in panchina me lo porterei, come jolly per gli ultimi 20 minuti ci può stare...
> 
> Lo so che è meglio non fare confronti ma anche Thiaghino non mi sta sconvolgendo, a differenza dall'europeo dove era un marziano, e considerando la squadra in cui gioca e dai compagni che ha intorno, mi aspettavo qualcosa in più...



Ripeto, non vedo margini di miglioramento. In panchina chissene, ma tra lui e Cerci o Candreva in quanto utilità e concretezza, e esperienza c'è un abisso.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2014)

Segna pochissimo. Fa sempre le stesse cose. Non mi entusiasma, per caratura è un altro Giovinco per me, può fare una grande carriera in provincia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2014)

Gli è riuscita per la prima volta una giocata che tenta da inizio campionato: rientrare e tiro a giro, finalmente ce l'ha fatta. Giocatore monotono, va bene per la panchina a Napoli.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli è riuscita per la prima volta una giocata che tenta da inizio campionato: rientrare e tiro a giro, finalmente ce l'ha fatta. Giocatore monotono, va bene per la panchina a Napoli.



Ed è riuscito giusto perchè era in equilibrio precario. Di giocatori monotoni ce ne sono tanti, guarda lo stesso Hazard o Robben, classico rientro sul piede buono e palla sul palo lontano. Giocata classica, eppure la fanno talmente bene che i difensori pur sapendo dove vanno non riescono mai a contrastarli e i portieri a prenderli.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed è riuscito giusto perchè era in equilibrio precario. Di giocatori monotoni ce ne sono tanti, guarda lo stesso Hazard o Robben, classico rientro sul piede buono e palla sul palo lontano. Giocata classica, eppure la fanno talmente bene che i difensori pur sapendo dove vanno non riescono mai a contrastarli e i portieri a prenderli.



Eh Insigne è lontano anni luce da questi. Che poi Robben negli ultimi anni l'ho visto anche penetrare verso l'esterno e mettere la palla dentro.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Febbraio 2014)

Il prossimo gol è previsto nel 2023 oppure nella prima partita contro di noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed è riuscito giusto perchè era in equilibrio precario. Di giocatori monotoni ce ne sono tanti, guarda lo stesso Hazard o Robben, classico rientro sul piede buono e palla sul palo lontano. Giocata classica, eppure la fanno talmente bene che i difensori pur sapendo dove vanno non riescono mai a contrastarli e i portieri a prenderli.


Diciamo che Hazard e Robben, però, sono un attimo più capaci di Insigne.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che Hazard e Robben, però, sono un attimo più capaci di Insigne.



Lo stesso El Shaarawy, senza scomodare quei 2 che sono su un altro pianeta, è più capace di Insigne.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Lo stesso El Shaarawy, senza scomodare quei 2 che sono su un altro pianeta, è più capace di Insigne.



insigne è più brevilineo, più forte negli spazi stretti e salta meglio l'uomo, el shaarawy fisicamente però lo sovrasta, ha molta più resistenza..


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Lo stesso El Shaarawy, senza scomodare quei 2 che sono su un altro pianeta, è più capace di Insigne.



Però Stephan ha gli stessi difetti. Spesso vuole accentrarsi ma lo glielo fanno fare, ed è costretto a scaricarla. Sapesse saltare l'uomo come un Gervinho sarebbe un mostro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh Insigne è lontano anni luce da questi. Che poi Robben negli ultimi anni l'ho visto anche penetrare verso l'esterno e mettere la palla dentro.


Robben era forte pure a sinistra, non solo a destra. Lasciate perdere il fatto che giochi solo con un piede. Hazard invece ha sempre avuto l'assist tra le sue corde, mentre quest'anno sta migliorando pure dal punto di vista realizzativo. Il rischio di Hazard era quello di essere bollato come giocatore fumoso, cosa che è tutt'altro.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che Hazard e Robben, però, sono un attimo più capaci di Insigne.



Sisi ma forse non hai capito il mio discorso, intendevo dire che se fai cose monotone le devi saper fare da campione, come quei due. Altrimenti fai l'Insigne della situazione, due gol in un anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi ma forse non hai capito il mio discorso, intendevo dire che se fai cose monotone le devi saper fare da campione, come quei due. Altrimenti fai l'Insigne della situazione, due gol in un anno.


Ah ecco, ho frainteso  mi sembrava strano che Jino, in una discussione su Insigne, mi tirasse provocatoriamente fuori Hazard e Robben


----------



## The Ripper (17 Febbraio 2014)

Insigne ha gran tecnica ma è troppo fumoso e troppo poco concreto, anche nelle giocate.
Ma è giovane e crescerà sicuramente moltissimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Robben era forte pure a sinistra, non solo a destra. Lasciate perdere il fatto che giochi solo con un piede. Hazard invece ha sempre avuto l'assist tra le sue corde, mentre quest'anno sta migliorando pure dal punto di vista realizzativo. Il rischio di Hazard era quello di essere bollato come giocatore fumoso, cosa che è tutt'altro.



Ecco, hai centrato il punto. Quanto lo odio Stephan quando rimane ancorato sulla fascia a sparisce dalla partita.


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque con il modulo che usa il Napoli non lo vedo benissimo, sull'esterno fa una fatica tremenda e non ha il fisico per fare più di un tot di ripiegamenti difensivi.
Bisognerebbe vederlo in un tridente o come singolo trequartista IMHO


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però Stephan ha gli stessi difetti. Spesso vuole accentrarsi ma lo glielo fanno fare, ed è costretto a scaricarla. Sapesse saltare l'uomo come un Gervinho sarebbe un mostro.



Ha gli stessi difetti, ma preferisco di gran lunga i pregi del Faraone rispetto a quelli di Insigne, per quanto hanno dimostrato al momento ovviamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Comunque con il modulo che usa il Napoli non lo vedo benissimo, sull'esterno fa una fatica tremenda e non ha il fisico per fare più di un tot di ripiegamenti difensivi.
> Bisognerebbe vederlo *in un tridente* o come singolo trequartista IMHO


Non dovrebbe ripiegare anche lì?


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Non è un fenomeno (ma ha tempo per crescere) però ha agilità ed è un giocatore utile per il Napoli. Lo preferisco nettamente rispetto a Lavezzi.


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non dovrebbe ripiegare anche lì?



Dipende, giocando a 3 ci sarebbe un centrocampista in più quindi meno obblighi difensivi. Non capisco perché Benitez nel girone d'andata abbia insistito con lui tenendo spesso in panchina Mertens.


----------



## Adelante (17 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dipende, giocando a 3 ci sarebbe un centrocampista in più quindi meno obblighi difensivi. Non capisco perché Benitez nel girone d'andata abbia insistito con lui tenendo spesso in panchina Mertens.



il 24 è lui, a differenza di mertens che gioca trequartista, benitez lo usa arretrato come un esterno di centrocampo, simulando un finto 433, vede poco la porta perchè come km percorsi me fa tantissimi molti piu degli altri.
Se dobbiamo parlare di calcio parliamo di statistiche e numeri.
La sua posizione varia se ci sta giorgigno in campo, in quel caso giorgigno fa da elastico e lui avanza come trequartista, se c'è il doppio mediano tipo inler/dzemaili-behrami gioca arretrato per dare fantasia a centrocampo.
Gli ha creato questo nuovo ruolo per dare piu solidità a centrocampo in assenza di jorgigno o se viene pressato per far ripartire l'azione, in pratica un ruolo alla totti.
Ho postato piu tavole per far vedere le modifiche dei ruoli di hamsik e insigne durante vari step di campionato.


----------



## Belfast Boy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sarà durissima per Insigne staccare un biglietto per il Mondiale. Dipenderà tantissimo dalle condizioni degli altri "papabili" perchè parte in forte svantaggio. Prandelli ha ripetuto sempre come preferisca gente che gli possa garantire anche fisicità al Mondiale. Proprio per questo Lorenzo non appare il candidato preferito sulla carta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dipende, giocando a 3 ci sarebbe un centrocampista in più quindi meno obblighi difensivi. Non capisco perché Benitez nel girone d'andata abbia insistito con lui tenendo spesso in panchina Mertens.


Ormai Mertens s'è affermato come titolare, Insigne potrà tornare sempre utile partendo dalla panchina e facendo rifiatare i titolari.


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Sarà durissima per Insigne staccare un biglietto per il Mondiale. Dipenderà tantissimo dalle condizioni degli altri "papabili" perchè parte in forte svantaggio. Prandelli ha ripetuto sempre come preferisca gente che gli possa garantire anche fisicità al Mondiale. Proprio per questo Lorenzo non appare il candidato preferito sulla carta.



Per me ha probabilità di andarci invece, diciamo che i concorrenti si sono piano piano fatti fuori. Rossi è un'incognita, Elsha è stato fuori tutta la stagione, Diamanti è andato a giocare in Cina. 

Ci può andare eccome.


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2014)

Giocatore indecente. Fumosissimo. Ieri sera quanti gol ha sbagliato? Quanti assist? Fa sempre e soltanto la stessa identica cosa, peraltro male:
*
Rientrare sul destro e tirare a giro non segnando mai. *

Questo il suo motto.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Giocatore indecente. Fumosissimo. Ieri sera quanti gol ha sbagliato? Quanti assist? Fa sempre e soltanto la stessa identica cosa, peraltro male:
> *
> Rientrare sul destro e tirare a giro non segnando mai. *
> 
> Questo il suo motto.



Diciamo che forse così è troppo, però non è mai piaciuto neanche a me. Almeno El Shaarawy, che ha gli stessi difetti, ha un tiro decisamente più incisivo (quando riesce a liberarsi), e aiuta tanto tanto tanto in difesa, anche puù di Insigne.

Ancora non lo dò per finito e mediocre, però non mi immagino che possa esplodere.


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che forse così è troppo, però non è mai piaciuto neanche a me. Almeno El Shaarawy, che ha gli stessi difetti, ha un tiro decisamente più incisivo (quando riesce a liberarsi), e aiuta tanto tanto tanto in difesa, anche puù di Insigne.
> 
> Ancora non lo dò per finito e mediocre, però non mi immagino che possa esplodere.



Finito no, ma è un giocatorino e tale rimarrà. Ieri sera dal primo minuto avesse giocato un Callejon invece di sto qui non sbagliava tutto quello che ha sbagliato il MAGNIFICO e sarebbero passati.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Marzo 2014)

Giocatore discreto e niente più. Ci si aspettava un salto di qualità, ma niente (ancora?).


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Finito no, ma è un giocatorino e tale rimarrà. Ieri sera dal primo minuto avesse giocato un Callejon invece di sto qui non sbagliava tutto quello che ha sbagliato il MAGNIFICO e sarebbero passati.



Ha vent'anni dai... Se El Shaarawy avesse giocato quella partita saremmo tutti qui a difenderlo... anche perché nelle diverse fasi della partita ha fatto terzino, mediano, ala, trequartista...

Come lavoro di squadra è stato il migliore in campo, certo ha sbagliato 8 tiri (3 intercettati, 4 parati e 1 fuori dalla porta) ma da uno che ha messo 6 gol in stagione non mi aspetto piogge di gol.. quelli dovevano arrivare da Higuain (ieri appena 2 tiri di cui 1 parato e l'altro fuori)...

Come scritto nella discussione della partita:
Insigne non ha fatto bene quest'anno, ha giocato benissimo in appena 10 partite ma da un ventenne non bisogna aspettarsi magie a meno che non sia un Ronaldo, un Pelé o un Maradona...

L'errore è definirli dei fenomeni così giovani dopo una serie di prestazioni di livello, i fenomeni si devono confermare nei mesi e negli anni e fare il sensazionalismo non serve a nulla e certamente mette troppe pressioni ai ragazzi...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ha vent'anni dai... Se El Shaarawy avesse giocato quella partita saremmo tutti qui a difenderlo... anche perché nelle diverse fasi della partita ha fatto terzino, mediano, ala, trequartista...
> 
> Come lavoro di squadra è stato il migliore in campo, certo ha sbagliato 8 tiri (3 intercettati, 4 parati e 1 fuori dalla porta) ma da uno che ha messo 6 gol in stagione non mi aspetto piogge di gol.. quelli dovevano arrivare da Higuain (ieri appena 2 tiri di cui 1 parato e l'altro fuori)...
> 
> ...



Va per i 23. Non bisogna guardare la carta d'identità, lo dico sempre. Qui c'è da dire che in due anni non si è visto nessun miglioramento decisivo.


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Va per i 23. Non bisogna guardare la carta d'identità, lo dico sempre. Qui c'è da dire che in due anni non si è visto nessun miglioramento decisivo.



Diciamo che è al secondo anno di A, esattamente come El Sha l'anno scorso... ha fatto vedere meno dell'El Sha dei primi mesi (anche perché nessuno si aspetta da Insigne piogge di gol) ma per il resto non vedo una grandissima distanza tra i 2... forse gli manca proprio quel tiro a giro di cui parlava Jino ma in fin dei conti non è un tiro che hanno tutti i giocatori di A... anzi...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è al secondo anno di A, esattamente come El Sha l'anno scorso... ha fatto vedere meno dell'El Sha dei primi mesi (anche perché nessuno si aspetta da Insigne piogge di gol) ma per il resto non vedo una grandissima distanza tra i 2... forse gli manca proprio quel tiro a giro di cui parlava Jino ma in fin dei conti non è un tiro che hanno tutti i giocatori di A... anzi...



Allora, se facciamo un discorso di crescita, Stephan per 5 mesi ci ha tenuti in piedi da solo. A livelli di Ibra (non li voglio assolutamente mettere a paragone eh, però è stato un campione vero), poi gli altri 5 mesi gli ha fatti mediocri, complice anche l'infortunio. Insigne è rimasto sempre sulla stessa linea, nel Napoli è uno dei tanti (anche se ammetto che il Napoli ha tante individualità anche più esperte).

Per me non esiste il paragone al momento, poi se il prossimo anno El Shaa non dimostra di essere quello dei primi 5 mesi ma quello delle ultime partite, allora le considerazioni vanno rivalutate.


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Allora, se facciamo un discorso di crescita, Stephan per 5 mesi ci ha tenuti in piedi da solo. A livelli di Ibra (non li voglio assolutamente mettere a paragone eh, però è stato un campione vero), poi gli altri 5 mesi gli ha fatti mediocri, complice anche l'infortunio. Insigne è rimasto sempre sulla stessa linea, nel Napoli è uno dei tanti (anche se ammetto che il Napoli ha tante individualità anche più esperte).
> 
> Per me non esiste il paragone al momento, poi se il prossimo anno El Shaa non dimostra di essere quello dei primi 5 mesi ma quello delle ultime partite, allora le considerazioni vanno rivalutate.



Non credo abbia senso fare valutazioni definitive proprio per il fatto che avendo giocato 2 anni di professionismo non sappiamo ancora nulla delle loro reali capacità...

Magari Insigne esplode a 27 anni come Cerci e a 29 prende il pallone d'oro... Quello che possiamo dire è che Insigne ha un buon talento, ancora molto inespresso e gli mancano parecchi numeri... ma a 22 anni nemmeno Ibrahomivic segnava in rovesciata da 30 metri.. se si applica nel lavoro con costanza e dedizione può certamente crescere...


----------



## Serginho (21 Marzo 2014)

Ha ottima tecnica ma è troppo lento per giocare sull'esterno, il confronto con Mertens è impietoso. Poi si mangia caterve di gol, di questo passo diventerà un Giovinco 2


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ha vent'anni dai... Se El Shaarawy avesse giocato quella partita saremmo tutti qui a difenderlo... anche perché nelle diverse fasi della partita ha fatto terzino, mediano, ala, trequartista...
> 
> Come lavoro di squadra è stato il migliore in campo, certo ha sbagliato 8 tiri (3 intercettati, 4 parati e 1 fuori dalla porta) ma da uno che ha messo 6 gol in stagione non mi aspetto piogge di gol.. quelli dovevano arrivare da Higuain (ieri appena 2 tiri di cui 1 parato e l'altro fuori)...
> 
> ...



Insigne è un 91, ha 23 anni, è ancora indubbiamente giovane ma considerarlo un giocatore primo pelo è un tantino eccessivo. Lo vedo semplicemente un giocatore privo di cattiveria agonistica e con colpi piuttosto limitati. Di El Shaarawy pure dicevo che se non ampia un tantino il suo modo di giocare rimarrà un buon giocatore però piuttosto prevedibile. Ma Stephan a differenza di Insigne è atleticamente molto più dotato e non è una cosa da poco.

Insomma, Insigne quest'anno a fatto 6 reti in 40 presenze, ha la stessa media gol di un Inler, peggiore di un Dzemaili o Pandev. Se non segna di più, rimarrà un giocatorino.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Insigne è un 91, ha 23 anni, è ancora indubbiamente giovane ma considerarlo un giocatore primo pelo è un tantino eccessivo. Lo vedo semplicemente un giocatore privo di cattiveria agonistica e con colpi piuttosto limitati. Di El Shaarawy pure dicevo che se non ampia un tantino il suo modo di giocare rimarrà un buon giocatore però piuttosto prevedibile. Ma Stephan a differenza di Insigne è atleticamente molto più dotato e non è una cosa da poco.
> 
> Insomma, Insigne quest'anno a fatto 6 reti in 40 presenze, ha la stessa media gol di un Inler, peggiore di un Dzemaili o Pandev. Se non segna di più, rimarrà un giocatorino.



Quoto tutto. Quello che penso anche io. Su Stephan onestamente ho molta paura, credo che ci debba essere qualcuno che lo segua e gli insegni a essere più incisivo più col cervello che con i piedi. Spesso è più una questione di volontà che di qualità tecniche (nelle qualità EL Shaarawy eccelle).


----------



## Frikez (22 Marzo 2014)

Insigne sa fare una sola cosa, rientrare sul destro e calciare a giro e ogni volta o fa dei passaggi al portiere o il tiro viene ribattuto.
Anche l'altra sera l'ho osservato bene e continuamente si intestardiva con la solita giocata, anche perché non ha il fisico e il passo per andare via in velocità, cosa che per esempio Mertens faceva in continuazione nonostante l'avesse spostato a destra fuori ruolo. Il belga è molto più rapido sullo stretto e dribblava spesso il terzino mettendo in mezzo un sacco di cross pericolosi che però gli attaccanti non sfruttavano, Insigne poi se non si mangia un gol a partita non è contento.


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Insigne sa fare una sola cosa, rientrare sul destro e calciare a giro e ogni volta o fa dei passaggi al portiere o il tiro viene ribattuto.
> Anche l'altra sera l'ho osservato bene e continuamente si intestardiva con la solita giocata, anche perché non ha il fisico e il passo per andare via in velocità, cosa che per esempio Mertens faceva in continuazione nonostante l'avesse spostato a destra fuori ruolo. Il belga è molto più rapido sullo stretto e dribblava spesso il terzino mettendo in mezzo un sacco di cross pericolosi che però gli attaccanti non sfruttavano, Insigne poi se non si mangia *un *gol a partita non è contento.



Uno??


----------



## Frikez (22 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Uno??



LOL come minimo


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Marzo 2014)

E' poca roba sto nano. Debole fisicamente, monotematico. Nulla di che.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Insigne sa fare una sola cosa, rientrare sul destro e calciare a giro e ogni volta o fa dei passaggi al portiere o il tiro viene ribattuto.
> Anche l'altra sera l'ho osservato bene e continuamente si intestardiva con la solita giocata, anche perché non ha il fisico e il passo per andare via in velocità, cosa che per esempio Mertens faceva in continuazione nonostante l'avesse spostato a destra fuori ruolo. Il belga è molto più rapido sullo stretto e dribblava spesso il terzino mettendo in mezzo un sacco di cross pericolosi che però gli attaccanti non sfruttavano, Insigne poi se non si mangia un gol a partita non è contento.


.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Marzo 2014)

Non è un grande goleador ma ha ottime doti nell'assist, legge bene i movimenti dei compagni ed è capace di trovarli sia con lanci lunghi che con passaggi rasoterra.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

Questa sera ha fatto bene, giusto perchè non ha dovuto calciare in porta.


----------



## iceman. (31 Marzo 2014)

Tanto fumo e poco arrosto..mi da quest'impressione.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tanto fumo e poco arrosto..mi da quest'impressione.



un Taarabt più scugnizzo?


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tanto fumo e poco arrosto..mi da quest'impressione.



Sisi e tale rimarrà a mio avviso...


----------



## iceman. (31 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> un Taarabt più scugnizzo?



Boh, Taraabt mi piace un po' di più, lo vedo più convinto anche se sbaglia quasi sempre il passaggio finale.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

Ma Taarabt fisicamente è di un altro pianeta, ha un altro passo e tiene botta nei contrasti...


----------



## Frikez (6 Aprile 2014)

Dio ma quanto è scarso? Ha i piedi a banana e quell'altro genio che lo mette al posto di Mertens


----------



## Serginho (6 Aprile 2014)

Una fusione tra il peggior Giovinco e il peggior Robinho


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2014)

Ha mangiato pure stasera insomma...


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Aprile 2014)

Gli manca la concretezza. Ed in una grande squadra è importante tale caratteristica.


----------



## Frikez (19 Aprile 2014)

2 gol mangiati anche oggi


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 2 gol mangiati anche oggi



Tra lui e Robinho sarebbe una bella sfida...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2015)

Quest'anno sta esplodendo! Tecnica clamorosa e visione di gioco fuori dal comune. Oggi ha fatto una partita stupenda, tra stop assurdi, passaggi illuminanti e azioni personali.


----------



## alessandro77 (20 Settembre 2015)

Un altro sopravvalutato al pari di Immobile..


----------



## prebozzio (21 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non è un grande goleador ma ha ottime doti nell'assist, legge bene i movimenti dei compagni ed è capace di trovarli sia con lanci lunghi che con passaggi rasoterra.


Bravo prebozzio


----------



## pennyhill (21 Settembre 2015)

Con quel fisico fai fatica a crederci, ma la “novità” è che è diventato un giocatore prezioso in fase di non possesso.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Con quel fisico fai fatica a crederci, ma la “novità” è che è diventato un giocatore prezioso in fase di non possesso.



Secondo me lo è sempre stato (come El Shaarawy), però era poco incisivo in attacco. Sembra proprio un altro.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia cosa sta combinando.. Gli mancava la concretezza e l'ha trovata. Poi ho notato che quando da sinistra rientra sul destro può metterla davvero dove gli pare..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Grande crescita in questa stagione, un caso che sia successa da quando sta giocando ala, suo vero ruolo? Secondo me no, con Mazzarri faceva la seconda punta e con Benitez l'esterno di centrocampo...


----------



## andre (27 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Grande crescita in questa stagione, un caso che sia successa da quando sta giocando ala, suo vero ruolo? Secondo me no, con Mazzarri faceva la seconda punta e con Benitez l'esterno di centrocampo...



Per me che faccia l'ala o il trequartista è indifferente, è un giocatore bravo tra le linee che ha bisogno di freschezza e pochi compiti dinfensivi. Inoltre deve prendere palla in quella zona di campo, troppo indietro o troppo avanti e' per l'appunto "troppo". Peccato per l'ennesimo infortunio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Per me che faccia l'ala o il trequartista è indifferente, è un giocatore bravo tra le linee che ha bisogno di freschezza e pochi compiti dinfensivi. Inoltre deve prendere palla in quella zona di campo, troppo indietro o troppo avanti e' per l'appunto "troppo". Peccato per l'ennesimo infortunio


Invece da trequartista già stava facendo vedere cattive cose, da ala sembra inarrestabile, complice anche una grande condizione fisica naturalmente.


----------



## Tobi (27 Settembre 2015)

a me non piace, giocatorino


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2015)

Sta facendo faville, ma può essere anche una condizione fisica super.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Settembre 2015)

Mi piace un sacco, titolare agli Europei se continua cosi, altro che El Pippawy


----------



## andre (27 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi piace un sacco, titolare agli Europei se continua cosi, altro che El Pippawy



Di simile ad Elsha ha il dribbling a rientrare verso l'area, peccato che lo faccia 10 volte più velocemente e con la palla attaccata al piede, a differenza dell'italo-egiziano


----------



## raducioiu (27 Settembre 2015)

Ogni anno viene provvisoriamente esaltato per qualche partita, ma a mio parere è un giocatorino. Come valore può essere più o meno un Giovinco secondo me.


----------



## O Animal (4 Ottobre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ogni anno viene provvisoriamente esaltato per qualche partita, ma a mio parere è un giocatorino. Come valore può essere più o meno un *Giovinco* secondo me.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ogni anno viene provvisoriamente esaltato per qualche partita, ma a mio parere è un giocatorino. Come valore può essere più o meno un Giovinco secondo me.



Si è assolutamente cosi. Stasera ha trovato spazi e tranquillità per fare le sue giocate, naturale ti possa far male. Ma in partite di calcio vero, contro squadre vere, vale sempre poco e nulla.


----------



## smallball (5 Ottobre 2015)

giustamente applaudito,e' stato devastante


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo me sarà il suo anno. E' quella tipologia di giocatori che adoro. Staremo a vedere, ieri ha fatto una grande gara.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

E pensare che mi davano del ******** che non ci capisce nulla quando dicevo che era di gran lunga più talentuoso di El92


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si è assolutamente cosi. Stasera ha trovato spazi e tranquillità per fare le sue giocate, naturale ti possa far male. *Ma in partite di calcio vero, contro squadre vere, vale sempre poco e nulla*.


.


----------



## DannySa (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si è assolutamente cosi. Stasera ha trovato spazi e tranquillità per fare le sue giocate, naturale ti possa far male. Ma in partite di calcio vero, contro squadre vere, vale sempre poco e nulla.



Non credo, la scorsa partita con la Juve, ieri col Milan (certo anche se non siamo più nulla ormai), è un giocatore che può decidere le partite e ha un talento incredibile.
E' chiaro che fa queste cose al Napoli, nota di merito secondo me (per dire Higuain è un mostro ma non segna in trasferta da 9 mesi quasi).
Se continua così può essere un fattore anche in nazionale, largo a sinistra.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non credo, la scorsa partita con la Juve, ieri col Milan (certo anche se non siamo più nulla ormai), è un giocatore che può decidere le partite e ha un talento incredibile.
> E' chiaro che fa queste cose al Napoli, nota di merito secondo me (per dire Higuain è un mostro ma non segna in trasferta da 9 mesi quasi).
> Se continua così può essere un fattore anche in nazionale, largo a sinistra.



Sopra ho detto, contro squadre vere, organizzate. Noi ormai siamo un qualcosa di imbarazzante, basta guardare i punti raccolti nell'anno solare per capire che ci hanno preso a schiaffi cani e porci. Per me Insigne è e rimarrà un Giovinco, un bel talento da provincia.


----------



## Eziomare (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si è assolutamente cosi. Stasera ha trovato spazi e tranquillità per fare le sue giocate, naturale ti possa far male. Ma in partite di calcio vero, contro squadre vere, vale sempre poco e nulla.


assolutamente daccordo


----------



## DannySa (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sopra ho detto, contro squadre vere, organizzate. Noi ormai siamo un qualcosa di imbarazzante, basta guardare i punti raccolti nell'anno solare per capire che ci hanno preso a schiaffi cani e porci. Per me Insigne è e rimarrà un Giovinco, un bel talento da provincia.



Giovinco ha avuto l'apice della sua carriera trascinando il Parma, alla Juve ha fallito, Insigne se sta bene può fare la differenza in quel di Napoli.
La differenza per me c'è e non è poca.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si è assolutamente cosi. Stasera ha trovato spazi e tranquillità per fare le sue giocate, naturale ti possa far male. Ma in partite di calcio vero, contro squadre vere, vale sempre poco e nulla.



Non sono d'accordo. .per me è un grandissimo giocatore che ha fatto il salto di qualità..


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. .per me è un grandissimo giocatore che ha fatto il salto di qualità..



Vedremo, quando tornerà a giocare le notti di champions da fantasma, quando giocherà "partite scudetto" anonime. 

Fare il fenomeno sui resti del Milan non è certo una prova di maturità.


----------



## koti (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vedremo, quando tornerà a giocare le notti di champions da fantasma, quando giocherà "partite scudetto" anonime.
> 
> Fare il fenomeno sui resti del Milan non è certo una prova di maturità.


Finchè è rimasto in campo il fenomeno lo ha fatto anche contro la Juve. Un inizio di stagione strepitoso.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Finchè è rimasto in campo il fenomeno lo ha fatto anche contro la Juve. *Un inizio di stagione strepitoso.*



Indubbiamente, mica dico di no. Io parlo in generale per quello che è e sarà Insigne dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vedremo, quando tornerà a giocare le notti di champions da fantasma, quando giocherà "partite scudetto" anonime.
> 
> Fare il fenomeno sui resti del Milan non è certo una prova di maturità.



guarda che prima non era quello che è ora, è migliorato tantissimo, in Europa ricordi solo una sua bella partita col borussia dove segno su punizione..per me é già pronto per gli alti livelli, non è un Giovinco, questo salta l uomo, vede il gioco come un trequartista, Giovinco faceva solo qualche bel gol e stop..


----------



## alessandro77 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sopra ho detto, contro squadre vere, organizzate. Noi ormai siamo un qualcosa di imbarazzante, basta guardare i punti raccolti nell'anno solare per capire che ci hanno preso a schiaffi cani e porci. Per me Insigne è e rimarrà un Giovinco, un bel talento da provincia.



.


----------



## danjr (5 Ottobre 2015)

E' un fenomeno puro, già l'anno scorso prima dell'infortunio stava facendo il salto di qualità! Nettamente più forte dei suoi coetanee tipo Isco, Wijanaldum, Maher... Però essendo italiano è scarso, capisco...


----------



## davoreb (5 Ottobre 2015)

secondo me è il nuovo Miccoli


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Ottobre 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> E' un fenomeno puro, già l'anno scorso prima dell'infortunio stava facendo il salto di qualità! Nettamente più forte dei suoi coetanee tipo Isco, Wijanaldum, Maher... Però essendo italiano è scarso, capisco...



Che sia più forte degli ultimi 2 si è vero, però Isco per me è più forte , altrimenti non stava al Real Madrid


----------



## bmb (6 Ottobre 2015)

Mezzo giocatore.


----------



## vota DC (6 Ottobre 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> E' un fenomeno puro, già l'anno scorso prima dell'infortunio stava facendo il salto di qualità! Nettamente più forte dei suoi coetanee tipo Isco, Wijanaldum, Maher... Però essendo italiano è scarso, capisco...



E' il faraone del Napoli, semplicemente lì c'è un ambiente più stimolante e non si è perso, non è che sappia fare chissà quante cose.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Ottobre 2015)

Inizio di stagione impressionante. Incredibile. Speriamo continui così.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' il faraone del Napoli, semplicemente lì c'è un ambiente più stimolante e non si è perso, non è che sappia fare chissà quante cose.



è molto più tecnico, diverso dal faraone che invece era buono solo se andava in profondità


----------



## prebozzio (6 Ottobre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' il faraone del Napoli, semplicemente lì c'è un ambiente più stimolante e non si è perso, non è che sappia fare chissà quante cose.


Rispetto a El Shaarawy direi proprio di sì, ha un bagaglio molto più vario


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Sempre creduto in questo ragazzo. Le qualità le ha, deve mostrare continuità.


----------



## davoreb (6 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Rispetto a El Shaarawy direi proprio di sì, ha un bagaglio molto più vario



Piede migliore ma più lento.

Come valore complessivo sono simili, ma elsha è finito anche se ha un anno in meno.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Ottobre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Piede migliore ma più lento.
> 
> Come valore complessivo sono simili, ma elsha è finito anche se ha un anno in meno.


Secondo me rispetto a ElSha ha più tecnica, miglior controllo di palla, capacità di dribblare nello stretto, tiro e visione di gioco (assist). Quando punta l'uomo può andare sia a sinistra sia a destra (anche se pure lui preferisce convergere verso il centro).


----------



## kolao95 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .



Ma quando c'ha giocato contro squadre vere, su? E' bastato schierarlo nel suo ruolo per capire di che pasta è fatto. Questo tra un paio d'anni sta in qualche top club.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> E' un fenomeno puro, già l'anno scorso prima dell'infortunio stava facendo il salto di qualità! *Nettamente più forte dei suoi coetanee tipo Isco*, Wijanaldum, Maher... Però essendo italiano è scarso, capisco...



Si certo...Isco è da 3 anni titolare del Real Madrid, Insigne è cotitolare nel Napoli..si si è più forte....
Bel talento ma come dicono molti è un giocatore da provincia..fossi in lui mi terrei stretto il napoli e non mi lancerei in palcoscenici diversi dove finirebbe per perdersi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma quando c'ha giocato contro squadre vere, su? E' bastato schierarlo nel suo ruolo per capire di che pasta è fatto. Questo tra un paio d'anni sta in qualche top club.


Non mi dilungo, vedremo tra un paio di anni chi avrà ragione.


----------



## Sand (7 Ottobre 2015)

Fin'ora per me ha pagato il fatto di giocare nella stessa posizione di un mezzo fenomeno come Mertens


----------



## raducioiu (7 Ottobre 2015)

Sono 4 anni che si dicono le stesse cose... pure questa cosa del paragone con EL Shaarawy. Tra 2/3 partite secondo me tornerà nel dimenticatoio. Poi farà un paio di gol e il topic verrà uppato.


----------



## danjr (7 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si certo...Isco è da 3 anni titolare del Real Madrid, Insigne è cotitolare nel Napoli..si si è più forte....
> Bel talento ma come dicono molti è un giocatore da provincia..fossi in lui mi terrei stretto il napoli e non mi lancerei in palcoscenici diversi dove finirebbe per perdersi...



Beh, diciamo che la controprova non c'è ancora... Anche Baggio ha iniziato da Vicenza e Fiorentina. Certo che se non abbiamo un minimo di fiducia in lui e Berardi, non vedo altre speranze per il calcio italiano


----------



## danjr (7 Ottobre 2015)

Sand ha scritto:


> Fin'ora per me ha pagato il fatto di giocare nella stessa posizione di un mezzo fenomeno come Mertens



Sinceramente verso la fine di due campionati fa e l'inizio dello scorso era lui titolare e Martens riserva, poi si infortunò. Quest'anno se sta bene giocano lui, callejon e hihuain


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Beh, diciamo che la controprova non c'è ancora...* Anche Baggio ha iniziato da Vicenza e Fiorentina*. Certo che se non abbiamo un minimo di fiducia in lui e Berardi, non vedo altre speranze per il calcio italiano



Erano altri tempi...se è per questo allora Zidane a 24 anni ancora giocava la bordeaux...Non dico non sia forte eh però purtroppo io in questi giocatori non vedo le stimmate dei campioni..


----------



## mandraghe (7 Ottobre 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Sono 4 anni che si dicono le stesse cose... pure questa cosa del paragone con EL Shaarawy. Tra 2/3 partite secondo me tornerà nel dimenticatoio. Poi farà un paio di gol e il topic verrà uppato.



.

Vangelo.

Intanto Verratti, *lui si fenomeno vero*, uscito dal Pescara di Zeman, gioca ad alti livelli da tre anni.

Qua invece si incensa un giocatore che ha fatto 2 gol contro i cadaveri milanisti, e poco altro.


----------



## davoreb (7 Ottobre 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Beh, diciamo che la controprova non c'è ancora... Anche Baggio ha iniziato da Vicenza e Fiorentina. Certo che se non abbiamo un minimo di fiducia in lui e Berardi, non vedo altre speranze per il calcio italiano



A Vicenza ha iniziato a 15 anni.

Baggio a 23 anni era il giocatore più pagato del mondo quindi è come se insigne viene venduto quest'anno a 120 milioni.

Tecnicamente poi non ne parliamo.

Berardi mi sembra comunque meglio di Insigne.


----------



## danjr (7 Ottobre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> A Vicenza ha iniziato a 15 anni.
> 
> Baggio a 23 anni era il giocatore più pagato del mondo quindi è come se insigne viene venduto quest'anno a 120 milioni.
> 
> ...


Ovviamente non paragono nessuno a Baggio, il miglior il italiano che abbia avuto la fortuna di veder giocare. Comunque a volte, soprattutto in Italia, i giocatori maturano più tardi, oppure si esplodono giovanissimi e poi si perdono; quel che mi fa bene sperare in lui è la crescita costante.


----------



## davoreb (8 Ottobre 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non paragono nessuno a Baggio, il miglior il italiano che abbia avuto la fortuna di veder giocare. Comunque a volte, soprattutto in Italia, i giocatori maturano più tardi, oppure si esplodono giovanissimi e poi si perdono; quel che mi fa bene sperare in lui è la crescita costante.



Si capisco pero purtroppo penso che il massimo a cui possiamo ambire con Insigne è di diventare un ottimo giocatore, cioè se arriva a diventare ai livelli di un David Silva possiamo dire che avrà fatto il massimo per la sua carriera. (non mi aspetto che arrivi neanche a quel livello).

Baggio, Totti ma anche Cassano erano giocatori di livello diverso.

A me piace Berardi che per me può diventare più forte di Insigne.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quelli che continuano a dire che Insigne è sopravvalutato e che non è un ottimo giocatore, l'hanno visto il gol al Torino della scorsa giornata?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2016)

Forte è , ma io lo odio ... Forse il giocatore che odio di più in assoluto .

Ignorante capra


----------



## koti (17 Gennaio 2016)

Credete ancora che sia "un altro El Sharawy"? Questo è tipo 10 categorie sopra al crestato. 
Sta facendo un campionato incredibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che sta facendo questo ragazzo ?


----------



## koti (31 Gennaio 2016)

Giocatorino.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

L'unico giocatore di questa generazione degno dei 10 degli anni '90.


----------



## DannySa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che giocatore, ma Conte ha gli occhi?


----------



## prebozzio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Deve giocare all'Europeo.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2016)

sta venendo su un fenomeno
mi piace da morire
lui e dybala sono i giocatori più belli da vedere


----------



## juventino (1 Febbraio 2016)

È cresciuto tantissimo in questa stagione, anche perché finalmente sta giocando nel suo ruolo (ala pura del 4-3-3).


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (1 Febbraio 2016)

finalmente un campioncino degno dei baggio e del piero..
Insigne patrimonio nazionale.


----------

